# Why Uber says that it will not add a tip option



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uber-says-tip-button-cause-180623307.html

Tipping won't be coming to the Uber app any time soon.

In a blog post Thursday, the ride-hailing company reiterated that "tipping is not included, nor is it expected or required."

Why? Uber says it is better for "riders and drivers to know for sure what they would pay or earn on each trip - without the uncertainty of tipping."

All the debate around tipping comes from an impending settlement the company reached in California and Massachusetts. As part of the agreement, Uber must clarify its language around tipping. Previously the company said there was "no need" to tip - although that's not the same thing as saying a tip is included.

As a result, many riders thought tip was already included in their ride. Drivers could (and can still be) rated lower by passengers who felt it was uncomfortable to have "please tip" signs in the back of a car.

As part of the settlement agreement, Uber is clarifying, but not rectifying tipping for drivers. While its competitor Lyft has tipping built in, Uber is arguing that adding tips would lead to bias from riders to drivers. In addition, it could incentivize drivers to "spend more time where tips are likely to be highest - typically the wealthiest neighborhoods" and not service the whole town.

None of these arguments negate the fact that riders are allowed to do this anyways by just tipping cash. If drivers are looking for cash tips, they might be going to these neighborhoods anyways. As CNN's Ethan Wolff-Mann writes, the company is focusing more on user growth than finding a way to take care of its drivers:

But citing racism for not adding a tip-screen, when the company has already acknowledged that gratuity is not included, is a transparent ploy to focus less on the drivers, and more on its endgame of user growth. Adding a tipping screen would undoubtedly increase tips-which users wouldn't have an outward problem with-but it would creep into the consumer's mind that an Uber trip isn't quite so cheap as advertised, raising the barrier for consumers to use it.

Despite the pushback, the company has started sending out letters to its riders in certain cities to clarify the tipping policy. As Uber general manager for NYC Josh Mohrer wrote in an email to NYC riders, "Today, riders tell us that one of the things they like most about Uber is that it's hassle-free. And that's how we intend to keep it."

www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uber-tipping-racism_us_572206bfe4b0f309baefd0c5


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Did stop reading after Travis claimed it was better for the drivers to know they are not getting tipped. I don't imagine it got any better.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Try reading the article in the second link, everythingsuber. Uber is trying to call it racism. That can not happen, if Uber sets up the tip function in the same way that it does it for Uber Taxi. Recall that when a user signs up, the application asks him what he wants to tip for Uber Taxi. Uber could to the same thing for UberX. The user sets the percentage or the flat amount that he wants to tip. Once he has submitted his order, he can not change that. As the user does not know who or what is coming for him until he submits his order, he can not discriminate on the tip.

If the user chooses to tip, say, a flat two dollars per ride, he submits his order, and the flat two dollars is added to the driver payout, He can not jack up his tip if he sees that Robert is coming to get him. He can not jack down his tip if he sees that Kwaku, Tesfaye, Kermit, Rajwant or Ali is coming. The driver gets the two dollars no matter what his name is, what he looks like or from where he comes.

This is how it works on Uber Taxi.

On Uber Taxi, the user can change the per-centage or amount of tip between orders. Once he puts in his order, though, that is the tip that he renders unto the driver.

Uber's excuses are bull puckeye.

I was under the impression that Uber had agreed that it would stop telling people that tipping is not necessary. Uber has a history of negotiating in bad faith. I see that nothing has changed.

Mrs. Liss-Riordan?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Did stop reading after Travis claimed it was better for the drivers to know they are not getting tipped. I don't imagine it got any better.


HAHAHA. Yeah, that was a pretty stupid statement to make. This ass goes about smiling through life saying things like this. He deserves a friendly punch in the mouth.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Or, Uber could simply add a flat tip amount of 15-20% like it lead people to believe it did and then actually give the drivers the tips. Flat tip rate included equals no discrimination.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They already know how much the ride is. The tip is completely and totally optional. 

Again, Travis is showing how much of a total spin doctor he is. This is akin to flat out lying, that's how bad this dribble is. 

If the tip was mandatory then, and only then, would they not know how much the ride is, because it would depend on the tip amount.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Racism as a result of tipping is the worst spin I've ever heard in my life. It would make no sense to not drive certain areas based solely on tips. Since most people only tip 15%, at most, even if someone did tip, you would be chasing nothing if you only accepted trips that you thought would result in a tip.

It makes no sense. You are going to the get majority of your money on the ride not the tips.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

What a shitty article, this company blows my mind with their shady ways. Lyft has a tip option. It works fine, some people tip some don't, simple as that. The whole culture Uber has created with "tip is included" "tipping not necessary" is a flat out lie and these suckers need to be exposed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Try reading the article in the second link, everythingsuber. Uber is trying to call it racism. That can not happen, if Uber sets up the tip function in the same way that it does it for Uber Taxi. Recall that when a user signs up, the application asks him what he wants to tip for Uber Taxi. Uber could to the same thing for UberX. The user sets the percentage or the flat amount that he wants to tip. Once he has submitted his order, he can not change that. As the user does not know who or what is coming for him until he submits his order, he can not discriminate on the tip.
> 
> If the user chooses to tip, say, a flat two dollars per ride, he submits his order, and the flat two dollars is added to the driver payout, He can not jack up his tip if he sees that Robert is coming to get him. He can not jack down his tip if he sees that Kwaku, Tesfaye, Kermit, Rajwant or Ali is coming. The driver gets the two dollars no matter what his name is, what he looks like or from where he comes.
> 
> ...


Uber did change to say no tip is included, they also went ahead and and added no tip is needed or expected. Isnt tbat sweet of them? I hate having to turn down all these generous people willing to give me a few bucks.

Hmmmm. I wonder of uber can help me decide what i want for dinner...


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

They go the extra mile to tell people that tipping is not required http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/28/uber-tips/?sr_source=Facebook


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oddly, I find and have found through other tipping jobs, that the rich are the worst tippers. They were the ones who calculated out the 15% before taxes to the penny whereas the hard working middle class was most likely to add 20% to the gross Bill. I find it the same now. It's the recent college grads who worked hard through school who tip whereas the entitled sorority girls who don't. Avoiding the poor areas, if that was a thing here, would be a safety issues not a tipping issue. It certainly is whenever I've driven in DC


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Racism as a result of tipping is the worst spin I've ever heard in my life


It is a rather feeble attempt to play the race card.



wk1102 said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder of uber can help me decide what i want for dinner...


It can: Uber Eats. (perhaps not available in your market?)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It can: Uber Eats. (perhaps not available in your market?)


Next you're going to tell me they will bring me a puppy too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Next you're going to tell me they will bring me a puppy too.


Available only on special dates. They have kittens, too. They asked me to sign up to haul kittens, but I told them that GF puts Tweety Birds in all of my cars. I reminded them that everyone knows that Tweety Bird is hazardous to the health of Bad Ol' Puddy 'Tats.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Available only on special dates. They have kittens, too. They asked me to sign up to haul kittens, but I told them that GF puts Tweety Birds in all of my cars. I reminded them that everyone knows that Tweety Bird is hazardous to the health of Bad Ol' Puddy 'Tats.


I've always been more of a Woody Woodpecker fan, i think he'd hold his own against a kitten but theres no way in hell I'd put cats in my car!


----------



## Sam Erk (Jul 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Try reading the article in the second link, everythingsuber. Uber is trying to call it racism. That can not happen, if Uber sets up the tip function in the same way that it does it for Uber Taxi. Recall that when a user signs up, the application asks him what he wants to tip for Uber Taxi. Uber could to the same thing for UberX. The user sets the percentage or the flat amount that he wants to tip. Once he has submitted his order, he can not change that. As the user does not know who or what is coming for him until he submits his order, he can not discriminate on the tip.
> 
> If the user chooses to tip, say, a flat two dollars per ride, he submits his order, and the flat two dollars is added to the driver payout, He can not jack up his tip if he sees that Robert is coming to get him. He can not jack down his tip if he sees that Kwaku, Tesfaye, Kermit, Rajwant or Ali is coming. The driver gets the two dollars no matter what his name is, what he looks like or from where he comes.
> 
> ...


plus there's the general hypocrisy 
https://medium.com/uber-screeds/ad-just-the-tip-6a1afa16d7bb#.kbgq9gbol


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

I am glad that Uber stuck to its guns and is keeping to the original plan. Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be. Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup. If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> I am glad that Uber stuck to its guns and is keeping to the original plan. Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be. Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup. If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


Enjoy your low rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

There's no need to tip said:


> I am glad that Uber stuck to its guns and is keeping to the original plan. Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be. Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup. If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


Why are you still here?


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Enjoy your low rating.


Enjoy the false thought that you think it matters. Do you really think Uber is going to allow a large portion of their customer base to not be able to efficiently use the service? They will just work around it if it becomes a widespread issue.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Blah blah something. I need to antagonize b/c I want attention.


We've all had different upbringings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> I am glad that Uber stuck to its guns and is keeping to the original plan. Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be.
> 
> Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup.
> 
> If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


It is not quite true that Uber is a "non-tipping" platform. As you are aware that Uber Taxi exists (you have posted to another "tipping" topic on another board where Uber Taxi is mentioned, so you are aware of it), you would be aware that Uber's platform does allow for tipping, but only on one level of Uber. Certain levels of Uber are, in fact, non-tipping, but the whole platform is not "non-tipping".

Of course most passengers like the set-up. Most passengers who choose UberX or Uber Pool choose it because the ruling factor on their choice is price. The less that either they must pay or are pressured to pay, the happier that they are. They are aware of the shortcomings of UberX/U-Pool or Lyft and choose to suffer them because of the price. They will complain, yes, but they suffer the shortcomings because they are unwilling to pay for anything better. These are the same people who used to suffer the shortcomings of busses/subways/trolley cars for similar reasons.

The other thing about the "no-tipping" business that UberX users like is that there is no pressure on non-tippers. Even the most militant of non-tippers feel uncomfortable when tipping is mentioned or when they are shown up as non-tippers. The "no-tipping" propaganda eliminates this discomfort. The D.C. Taxicab Commission has acknowledged this by establishing a fine to cab drivers who mention a tip.

..............and what is wrong with the attitude that if you do not like something work to change it? This is what some of us are doing when we complain to Uber, the public and lawyers about Uber's discouraging tipping.

Even in my position, I see a place for the TNCs and their drivers. The public has a use for this service, as it does for taxicabs and limousines. The "no-tipping" advertisements are a problem to the TNC drivers. Thus, they work to change it. It is not dissimilar to what cab and limousine drivers have done for years with both regulators and companies. The only problem, at least of which I am aware, that you solve by walking away from it is drug or alcohol addiction.



There's no need to tip said:


> Enjoy the false thought that you think that it matters. Do you really think Uber is going to allow a large portion of their customer base to not be able to efficiently use the service? The will just work around it if it becomes a widespread issue.


I am hard put to disagree with you, there. The user is the one who pays the bills, thus his concerns are paramount. The only time that a TNC will overrule a customer's concerns is when it is unable to provide the service for its users and overruling the customers' concerns will allow it to continue to provide the service.

As one, however, who through ceaseless, tireless and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I am compelled to remark critically on your constant use of split infinitives. Please enroll in an English Grammar Review Course at your earliest opportunity.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.



galileo5 said:


> There's no need to tip said: Blah blah something. I need to antagonize b/c I want attention.
> 
> We've all had different upbringings.


Ya' know, from the ID and the content of some of the posts, I am suspecting a troll, but am reserving judgment, as his posts do have relevant content. Further, I do like to have customers on these boards so that we can be aware of what they are thinking and what they want so that we, as drivers, can do our part to improve the service. There is one other thing: the presence of the customers here makes them aware of our point of view. As everyone, these days, has Uber, one user can not help but talk to another. Thus, even if it is expressed in a negative light, our side of it does get out to the users.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not quite true that Uber is a "non-tipping" platform. As you are aware that Uber Taxi exists (you have posted to another "tipping" topic on another board where Uber Taxi is mentioned, so you are aware of it), you would be aware that Uber's platform does allow for tipping, but only on one level of Uber. Certain levels of Uber are, in fact, non-tipping, but the whole platform is not "non-tipping".
> 
> Of course most passengers like the set-up. Most passengers who choose UberX or Uber Pool choose it because the ruling factor on their choice is price. The less that either they must pay or are pressured to pay, the happier that they are. They are aware of the shortcomings of UberX/U-Pool or Lyft and choose to suffer them because of the price. They will complain, yes, but they suffer the shortcomings because they are unwilling to pay for anything better. These are the same people who used to suffer the shortcomings of busses/subways/trolley cars for similar reasons.
> 
> ...


I agree that UberTaxi has the ability for tips. That was a compromise Uber needed to make in the beginning in order to convince Taxi drivers to use (and continue to use) the platform. It was a way to gain traction in the market and get name recognition. I don't really consider it a part of the Uber platform or philosophy, as the financial relationship between the Taxi drivers and Uber is different than x, black, etc....

I don't know the wants/needs of other UberX or Pool passengers but I haven't "suffered through" anything. I enjoy the service just the way it is. I have made perhaps 3 complaints from the inception of the service for legitimate reasons. Perhaps I have just been lucky? However, there are certain things that are unacceptable no matter what level of the service a passenger selects, and it is Uber's job to remedy those issues.

You are free to work to change the system if you so desire. My point is, instead of joining and continuing to work for a service that is exploitative, while trying to devise ways of screwing passengers for using the service as it is clearly intended to be used, it might be more beneficial to direct your attention toward Uber. Pointing the finger at the passenger is not right. From the way most drivers on here act you would think the passengers have guns to their heads forcing them to participate in this system. I don't have as much of an issue with the drivers wanting the system to change as I do with the hostility toward those that do not want said change.

As for being a troll, all of my posts are well reasoned and have merit yet receive mostly ad-hominem attacks in response (obviously not from you). Perhaps the tone of my posts have become a bit hostile as a result.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> That was a compromise Uber needed to make in the beginning in order to convince Taxi drivers to use (and continue to use) the platform.
> 
> It was a way to gain traction in the market and get name recognition.
> 
> ...


I doubt that it was any "compromise". Do keep in mind that even if you never would use a cab, or, did not like that you had no alternative to a cab, not everyone thinks that way. There are people who want to use cabs, despite the cabs' shortcomings. In fact, Uber has addressed one of the shortcomings of calling for a cab through the very design of its application. When the user opens the application, he sees where the cabs are, if there are any. Once he submits his order, he sees the progress of the driver toward him. If he sees that there is no driver available, he knows immediately to do something else. Uber has no quarrel with those who want to use taxis; Uber simply wants their custom.

"Traction" and "name recognition", while not to be ignored, is likely not the principal reason that Uber offers taxis in certain markets. The principal reason more likely is that Uber wants their business, and will do what it needs to do to secure the same.

While I find the term "philosophy" overused and misused (at the risk of being labelled "pedantic"), I understand what you mean by it and will address it in that manner. "It", Uber Taxi, is, indeed both part of the Uber "philosophy" and platform. You let escape that you _*ain't really in no Antarctica*_. but are in New York City. Understand that Uber Taxi does not work quite the same in New York as it does in the other markets where Uber offers taxis. In fact, in New York, it has a different name, "UberT". Here, as in other markets where Uber offers taxis, the user summons *and pays for* his Uber Taxi through the application, just as he would do any other level of Uber. In New York City, *only*. the user uses the application only to summon his taxi. Anywhere else that Uber offers taxis, the user summons and pays for his Uber Taxi*, through the Uber application*.

Uber's major "philosophy" is convenience. This is its major selling point. Uber, with its application, has addressed one of the major complaints that cab users had about calling a cab: once they put in the order, they had no idea when or if they were going to get their ride. This came after they picked up the telephone, let it ring forever and a day, someone picked up on the other end and put them on *HOLD*, someone perhaps finally got back to them, asked them a thousand million questions and was quite rude about it, then hung up before the user could ask any questions. The Uber platform allows the cab user, as it does any other user of ground transportation for hire, to open the thing and see right away if there is a ride available. It allows the user to fill in an address and submit an order in less time that the cab company used to keep him on *HOLD*. The user then sees the progress of the cab toward him, and, if there appears to be a delay or misunderstanding, the user can contact the driver directly to clear up matters or receive an explanation. Uber introduces "convenience" into the summoning of a taxi: imagine _*that*_, if you will.

As the Uber Taxi user in all of the other markets both summons and pays for his Uber Taxi through the application, the financial relationship between Uber and Uber Taxi drivers is the same as it is for all other drivers. Uber pays me for the taxi rides that I render unto its users by direct deposit into my bank account, just as it does its Uber Black and UberX drivers. Uber is a major contributor to my bank account. De-activation would be just as hard a blow to me as it would to an UberX driver. While you may object that I can pick up street hails, do understand that I can also accept calls from other applications or from my own cab company. In a similar manner, Uber Black drivers can accept limousine bookings elsewhere. UberX drivers can run Lyft and Split (as if this posting, only available here).

Whether you care to acknowledge it or not, there are some shortcomings to the TNCs and everything and everyone associated with them. Do understand that I used "suffer" in its lighter sense, said shade of meaning perhaps being obsolete. That shade of meaning is more "put up with" than abject suffering. Whether a user cares to acknowledge it, or not, he does put up with certain things by using a TNC, especially if price point governs his choosing a TNC ride over a cab or limousine ride.

I do not disagree that there are certain things _*up with which no one should have to put*_. The TNCs should not tolerate, for example, broken-down cars, non-bathing drivers, drivers who come on to passengers, rude drivers. When a customer encounters any of the above, he should complain and the TNC should do something about it. Those are egregious flaws. Understand, though, that a TNC driver likely has not been out there that long, thus he does not know the area as well as a cab or limousine driver. If you place your faith in a Gippy Yess or a driver who hugs one (as does the _*Boston Globe*_), you are setting up yourself for, at best, disappointment; at worst, a rather nasty surprise.

Again, I do not disagree with you about thinking up ways to get over on a passenger or taking out the lack of tipping or crummy rates on a passenger. The passenger does not set the rates. Uber tells the passengers not to tip. Why is anyone surprised when they do not tip? I have posted this, and similar, on more than a few topics on these boards. If there is one place where I might take issue with you, it would be your expecting me to drive fifteen minutes, or more, to run you up the street. Keep in mind that the provider can not provide unless he can make a profit doing so. This is one thing that, time and again, both consumers and regulators fail to understand or simply brush to the side. The provider is in business to make a profit. Any notion of customer service, public service is strictly secondary. Any such notion is, at best, misguided. We have a capitalistic system, here. The provider is in business to make a profit. Anyone who wants to live in a socialist society can move to the Socialist Paradises of North Korea, Cuba or Venezuela.

I do not take out the no tipping or lousy rates on the passengers. I will not, however, drive fifteen minutes to pick up one without knowing why I am doing it. This is especially true in this market, where, if I wait less than fifteen minutes, I can get a local trip that is two blocks from me.

As long as those who do not want the change show no hostility toward those who do, they will receive no hostility. If, however, those who do not want change, simply because they want to preserve their comfortable little niche, continue to oppose change, they should not be surprised to receive hostility. Such has been the situation of my colleagues.

I gave a _*Stet*_ to the last quoted sentence for the purpose of stating that I will pass over its content, for now, at least. As your reply shows a willingness to engage in a serious, adult and civilised discussion on the subject at hand, I am not unwilling to continue to address your statements or concerns.

One more thing. In addition to driving a cab, I do drive UberX and Lyft. I drive them only a little more than enough to stay in the game, as there is far better money in the taxi than there is in the TNC car. The purpose of this statement is to make sure that you understand that I am not the stereotyped/profiled cab driver who, to read what some post on these boards, does nothing but spew hate for Uber, Lyft, Split or any of them. I have my criticisms of and complaints against, all of the above, to be sure. Still, I do believe that there is a place at the proverbial table for everyone.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I doubt that it was any "compromise". Do keep in mind that even if you never would use a cab, or, did not like that you had no alternative to a cab, not everyone thinks that way. There are people who want to use cabs, despite the cabs' shortcomings. In fact, Uber has addressed one of the shortcomings of calling for a cab through the very design of its application. When the user opens the application, he sees where the cabs are, if there are any. Once he submits his order, he sees the progress of the driver toward him. If he sees that there is no driver available, he knows immediately to do something else. Uber has no quarrel with those who want to use taxis; Uber simply wants their custom.
> 
> "Traction" and "name recognition", while not to be ignored, is likely not the principal reason that Uber offers taxis in certain markets. The principal reason more likely is that Uber wants their business, and will do what it needs to do to secure the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your information on UberTaxi. You are correct, I only really know about it in NYC. I was unaware it functioned differently elsewhere (not even sure which markets have it). In all markets though, do the Taxis hailed through Uber turn on the meter and use that rate, or is there a set rate by Uber like the other services? I thought it was all metered, that is what I meant by Taxi not being as financially involved in the Uber culture as the other services. If my information was incorrect, obviously my position doesn't stand.

It is refreshing to see someone such as yourself on here. Perhaps if more acted in the same civil manner there would be more passengers willing to take the drivers' position to heart.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

@There's no need to tip is right. Uber has been anti-tipping from the beginning. If you don't agree, don't drive for them.

I don't agree, hence I'll never drive for Uber.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Try reading the article in the second link, everythingsuber. Uber is trying to call it racism. That can not happen, if Uber sets up the tip function in the same way that it does it for Uber Taxi. Recall that when a user signs up, the application asks him what he wants to tip for Uber Taxi. Uber could to the same thing for UberX. The user sets the percentage or the flat amount that he wants to tip. Once he has submitted his order, he can not change that. As the user does not know who or what is coming for him until he submits his order, he can not discriminate on the tip.
> 
> If the user chooses to tip, say, a flat two dollars per ride, he submits his order, and the flat two dollars is added to the driver payout, He can not jack up his tip if he sees that Robert is coming to get him. He can not jack down his tip if he sees that Kwaku, Tesfaye, Kermit, Rajwant or Ali is coming. The driver gets the two dollars no matter what his name is, what he looks like or from where he comes.
> 
> ...


Travis K, Liss-Riordin & Uber Corporation have commented its Racism.
I doubt they even know what racism is.
From now on whenever I eat in restaurants or go for drinks in Bars, will not Tip & if they ask why? Will mention to them according to Uber its racism.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> I only really know about it in NYC. I was unaware it functioned differently elsewhere (not even sure which markets have it).
> 
> In all markets though, do the Taxis hailed through Uber turn on the meter and use that rate, or is there a set rate by Uber like the other services?
> 
> ...


Uber offers taxis in:

U.S. of A.: Boston, Washington, Chicago, San Francisco and Honolulu. As you are aware, there is UberT in New York City. In Seattle, so it appears, there are two kinds of taxis: Taxicabs and For Hire. Uber offers the For Hire in Seattle,

Canada: Montreal and Toronto

Australia: Sydney

Germany: Berlin

The way that it works here is that the user selects "Uber Taxi" on the application (slide the little car at the bottom all the way to the right). He then submits his order. The application pings a taxi driver who works with Uber. The driver covers the request, runs the passenger, the passenger gets out. Nothing is exchanged between passenger and driver. The user pays through the application, here. After the passenger gets out, the driver keys in the metered fare, then rates the passenger. Uber charges the user the keyed in metered fare, whatever amount that he has pre-selected for the tip plus a two dollar user fee. Thus, on say a ten dollar metered fare, Uber charges the passenger's credit card fourteen dollars (assuming that the user left the tip setting at the default twenty per-cent.); ten dollars for the metered fare, two dollars for the tip and two dollars for the user fee. The two dollars is no big deal in Washington. It has cost extra to call a cab in the District of Columbia since the 1920s. The current charge for calling a cab, as mandated by the D.C. Taxicab Commission (Washington's equivalent of the TLC) is two dollars.

It is true that Uber does not set the taxi rates here, in Boston, Chicago, San Francisco or Honolulu. Still, in those markets, the customer pays through Uber and Uber pays the driver.

If drivers were more civil about it, they might get more sympathy from specific passengers. Still, on the whole, the consumer does not care about the plight of or the provider nor does he care about the provider's problems. I do not expect that the consumer would care about any of the above. The only thing about which the consumer cares is that he press a button, the ride shows up and takes him where he is going. I do not expect the consumer to care about much else.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I hope the judge dismisses that 100million settlement offer. I just say to uber drivers: If uber is too bullheaded to allow a tip option and/or refuses to raise rates to at least 1.75 or more per mile. , dump them and drive for lyft, or a taxi. 

Those members of this forum who don't drive for a living, if you don't want to tip at these bargain rates, walk or take the bus. You better start getting used to it, because uberX drivers won't stick around much longer. Even the drivers that consider this a "hobby" are getting fed up with them.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I hope the judge dismisses that 100million settlement offer. I just say to uber drivers: If uber is too bullheaded to allow a tip option and/or refuses to raise rates to at least 1.75 or more per mile. , dump them and drive for lyft, or a taxi.
> 
> Those members of this forum who don't drive for a living, if you don't want to tip at these bargain rates, walk or take the bus. You better start getting used to it, because uberX drivers won't stick around much longer. Even the drivers that consider this a "hobby" are getting fed up with them.


If that happens, Uber will adjust their rate to what the market demands or it will go belly up. Problem solved. For us passengers, it is just business as usual. I'd rather the rate go up than start with this tipping nonsense. No bus in my future. I do like to walk on occasion though.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

or ride in a rickshaw. sorry i left that one out.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> If that happens, Uber will adjust their rate to what the market demands or it will go belly up. Problem solved. For us passengers, it is just business as usual. I'd rather the rate go up than start with this tipping nonsense. No bus in my future. I do like to walk on occasion though.


One of Travis' minions.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I have no problem with whatever excuse they have for not having tips on the app.

I drive 40 To 50 hours per week for a brand that does. Not my loss.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

IRS expects Drivers to get 15% tip. *Rate Customer by Tip amount until Uber changes* it's shameless hyper greedy policy of discouraging tips. 15% tip get 5 rating, any amount less get 1 rating. Here is example taxi tax return at IRS site.

*https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...dit-Techniques-Guide-Chapter-17#_Toc307217073*

*By the way, read the rest of the IRS site for a taxi education.*


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

This pax asked me the other day, if she could tip me 20% in the app. She had already tipped me $10 on a $14.95 ride. Another one tipped me $7 on 9 mile ride late week. I'm a person of color. Now, what Uber?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^...........and I _*ain't no person of no color*_, and hardly anyone tips me on UberX. ^^^^^

Those who do tip me on UberX are mostly black or Spanish speaking females, aged eighteen to forty, who do not live here. In other words, most of my UberX tips come from people of *COLOUR.*

Uber Taxi is a different matter. On that one, almost everyone leaves it at the default twenty per-cent. Thus, almost everyone tips me on Uber Taxi through the application.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

tipping isnt required, neither is driving for this underhanded company


----------



## Jkingston (Apr 24, 2016)

I always get asked by pax if there's a tip option on uber apps. I wish they would just add the damn feature..


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uber-says-tip-button-cause-180623307.html
> 
> Tipping won't be coming to the Uber app any time soon.
> 
> ...


Haha...the wealthiest areas in Toronto have the cheapest people. All my tips have been from folks that appear lower middle class to straight ghetto.

The rich area pax usually go the shortest distances too...3 blocks to Starbucks. 2 blocks to the gym.. (you're going to the gym...walk for God's sake)

Travis and team are so disconnected from their "partners"....


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

People really forget tip WAS included. Ask any driver that started early on and they will tell you Uber told them 20% is automactilly included. It wasn't until smart drivers concluded Uber was taking 20% of the total which included the tip and that's illegal. Say whaaaa?? Uber doing something illegal? I know right?! Never!!! When they saw a class action lawsuit for doing such, they put a spin on it saying "being Uber means no need to tip" and that's 100% misleading to the public.
That's why everyone thinks it's included. When Uber dropped rates they just took out the tipping. They don't care about their drivers at all! I will be using and working for Lyft exclusively. Uber's CEO Travis is a total tee bag. He didn't even invent Uber, he stole that idea too!
They don't own the patents on the app as well, GM now does. That's why they are working with Lyft, it's a better company with better ethics.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> 2 blocks to the gym.. (you're going to the gym...walk for God's sake)


If I were going to the James Nasium, I would walk or ride my bicycle. For those who live far from their James Nasium, I would wonder why they did not find one closer.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I read something where Uber said it is because it would cause drivers to avoid picking up in poor areas (implying drivers assume poor people don't tip). 

All I could do was smh at a) how this illustrates clearly Uber's overall attitude towards their drivers that they can't be trusted; but more importantly b) they don't understand service industry demographics in general. 

As someone who waited tables in college and someone who now works for tips driving people around I know it is the rich people who tip he least. They are out of touch with reality and don't see you as a peer or worth their time or money. That doesn't mean I will pass up their trip and not all poor people tip but they do more consistently and generously. 

I get way more $5 tips on min fare type rides from working class people though I have gotten a few nice tips from well of people. 

These are people that understand the fares are too low and that the 10-15 minutes I spent driving to them and dropping them off deserves more than $3. Uber's problem with tipping is that they don't get a cut. If the passenger is willing to pay $5 more for a ride Uber wants their piece. 

If I do have to use Uber I order a Pool because It is less money going to Uber then just leave a $5 or whatever on the console as I get out and say thank you to the driver. It's less awkward than putting it in their hand as if it is some reward. I'm paying them for services rendered while cutting out the middle man as best I can.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Botton line is Lyft has tip option on app. With no excuse.

Why should I drive for U?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Leftright? said:


> Botton line is Lyft has tip option on app. With no excuse.
> 
> Why should I drive for U?


Unfortunately Lyft isn't in Canada yet.
I don't know why more people in the US don't drive for them? The rates seem similar and the tips option puts it over the top in my eyes.

How many lyft pax actually tip?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Hopefully they'll cover Canada soon, it's getting really popular here.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Tips is the last option to lure the driver in future. Thats a strategy being kept by uber in dark as a weapon to lure the fools. Well, they want every person in this planet to sign up whether driver or rider. It will be a point where driver will stop driving then they will add tips to invite more drivers. They won't add tips rt now but down the road they will. It has to be a tipping point where, uber will be helpless and can't recruit more driver , otheriwse dont expect tips to be added at this point or any time soon, but they will and have to. It might take couple of years more....i cant wait that long so i said uber and quit driving last year. uber Inc....you suck...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uber-says-tip-button-cause-180623307.html
> 
> Tipping won't be coming to the Uber app any time soon.


I'm sure that Uber will add a tip option once they put driverless cars out on the road, probably pre-enter a 20% tip that the passenger would have to go through a few maneuvers to not pay it.


----------



## MichaelxUber (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm sure she was paid by Uber.

http://www.bloomberg.com/view/artic...1b26&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^If I pick her up, she gets one-starred. Every driver should know who she is so that every driver can one-star her.^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## daredevil (Apr 2, 2016)

tipping is part of sanctification. when people go to a restaurant they are happy with a service more than others.. they tip. ****ing uber.
im sure they got bonuses and financial incentives to perform well within their corporate offices


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> This pax asked me the other day, if she could tip me 20% in the app. She had already tipped me $10 on a $14.95 ride. Another one tipped me $7 on 9 mile ride late week. I'm a person of color. Now, what Uber?


Tipping is also discriminatory when it comes to sex, body size, boob size, age, attractiveness...

But as a slightly overweight 51 year old woman, realizing that my 22 year old self would likely be getting more and bigger tips, that doesn't mean I don't want the ones I get.

I guess if I had small boobs I'd feel differently? After all, then, according to statistics, I'd get no tips at all, right?


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> I am glad that Uber stuck to its guns and is keeping to the original plan. Uber is a non tipping platform. Always was and hopefully always will be. Get it through your heads, most of us passengers LIKE this setup. If you don't like Uber's culture, don't drive for them. I don't understand what is so difficult about that.


That's because most pax who use uber like you are low life's or cheapskates. And your right, people like me have stopped driving for uber. So enjoy being driving around in beat up cars by some guy who can barely speak English, Because that's what I'm starting to see on the roads now.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

The Fact we are even having this conversation is amazing, Tipping has always been for a job well done and never supposed to be begged for even when it is expected. I find it incredible that anyone would start an anti tipping movement and try to tie it to racism? wow even. Idk peeps The world is changing in a lot of ways but this one i do not understand. The tipping population is dying off that is for sure, and The customers are becoming more and more hostile and entitled.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber discourages tipping because it would be illegal for them to collect a commission from drivers tips. Bottom line.

They would have no problem accepting tips as long as they are able to keep their hand in the pot. Evidenced by the fact that they have no problem accepting surge pricing which is just a forced tip.

They feel they would lose money on tips. And it is true they would on processing fees at the minimum.

Just more of their lies and self justification for poor and greedy business practices.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure that Uber will add a tip option once they put driverless cars out on the road, probably pre-enter a 20% tip that the passenger would have to go through a few maneuvers to not pay it.


Haha. I can see this effed-up company doing exactly that.


----------



## Cjris (Dec 11, 2015)

Customers still know better when it comes to tip. ESPECIALLY when they are saving over 50% compared to the other transportation alternative, Taxis. Uber is very disgusting company for instigating that that their drivers don't need to be tipped, that should totally be up to the passenger...YET they have a star rating system in place for the drivers to go above and beyond the normal call of duty to just drive people around and the drivers now give out waters, mints and other amenities to help with their star rating and these amenities COSTS money. with the recent rate cuts in Vegas I drive less, focus on others means of making money and don't offer any amenities to the passenger. NO tip, no EXTRAORDINARY service. PERIOD.


----------



## Aristarchus Sun (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone every received a cash tip or anything? Would be helpful to know!
Also could I have a like? I am trying to start a thread and it won't let me unless I have one!


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Aristarchus Sun said:


> Has anyone every received a cash tip or anything? Would be helpful to know!
> Also could I have a like? I am trying to start a thread and it won't let me unless I have one!


I've gotten a few $20 tips and $10 tips. Most will be $5 or less though. Had a customer this past weekend ask if I could take credit cards for tip so I will make sure I have my square reader with me.


----------



## Happy Phantom (May 1, 2016)

Aristarchus Sun said:


> Has anyone every received a cash tip or anything? Would be helpful to know!
> Also could I have a like? I am trying to start a thread and it won't let me unless I have one!


Today my pax tipped $5 on his $4 trip...he was nice but I think he only tipped because I stopped at the store for him. If someone asks me to stop at the store they normally tip cash or offer me something from the store.


----------



## Happy Phantom (May 1, 2016)

Cjris said:


> Customers still know better when it comes to tip. ESPECIALLY when they are saving over 50% compared to the other transportation alternative, Taxis. Uber is very disgusting company for instigating that that their drivers don't need to be tipped, that should totally be up to the passenger...YET they have a star rating system in place for the drivers to go above and beyond the normal call of duty to just drive people around and the drivers now give out waters, mints and other amenities to help with their star rating and these amenities COSTS money. with the recent rate cuts in Vegas I drive less, focus on others means of making money and don't offer any amenities to the passenger. NO tip, no EXTRAORDINARY service. PERIOD.


Thank you for mentioning the amenities. I was wondering about that. I could go to the dollar store a spend $10 on water, gum, nutrigrain bars and things like this, but is it worth it? And would I be making this type of service a norm in a situation where it is not the norm? Would the riders perceive this service as a way to be tipped consistently? I was told by a pax today that this service is the reason she prefers Lyft over Uber. She also said her Lyft driver wore suit and opened her door.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ubersan said:


> Or, Uber could simply add a flat tip amount of 15-20% like it lead people to believe it did and then actually give the drivers the tips. Flat tip rate included equals no discrimination.


_
They already do. It's called "Rider fee" formerly a "Safe ride fee" and they put it in their greedy pockets.
While uber rates didn't nothing but decrease throughout the years, this Mystery fee is the only thing that actually followed the market trends and actually saw quite a few increases..._


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _They already do. It's called "Rider fee" formerly a "Safe ride fee" and they put it in their greedy pockets.
> While uber rates didn't nothing but decrease throughout the years, this Mystery fee is the only thing that actually followed the market trends and actually saw quite a few increases..._


And the "Booking Fee" (formerly SRF) is random ... some pax pay $1.30 others pay $2.40 ... and I've seen as high as $3.80 fee (non-surge) ... no real pattern to figuring out why Uber charges some pax $1.30, others $2.40, etc.


----------



## DerBaron (Dec 9, 2015)

"spend more time where tips are likely to be highest — typically the wealthiest neighborhoods"

Such baloney... every tip I've ever gotten was from a working-class person like a waiter or bartender. Never, after picking up from a big ol fancy house or dropping in the wealthiest neighborhood, have I received a tip.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I have lobbied (posted) on this site for tactics that might put some pressure on Uber to reconsider their stance on 'In-App Tipping.' Never thinking that would make a huge amount of difference for our (driver's) bottom-line but more to have Uber/passengers acknowledge drivers are providing a service. 

One suggestion was drivers should give every passenger that does not tip 4 Stars. Or, Uber drivers agree on one week to only drive Lyft to protest Uber's not allowing an In-App Tip. I fully understand both of these suggestions are simply one driver's opinion or thoughts. Just the same, it is more about putting pressure on Uber in some form or another.

My son is a bus boy and earns close to the same hourly I do when I drive Uber, but he takes home $60-$100 per night in tips. Why? Because his work and customers understand he is providing a service for minimum wage and the arrangement off-sets that based on his performance. It is motivational for him to work harder and smarter - even though he is only 20 and both of those traits do not come naturally at that age. : /

Passengers consistently Rate drivers low to show their displeasure with surge fares. As drivers we are all aware of that and it has impact. Passengers do all they can to use Pool and other means for saving money with their Uber trips. We need to have same opportunity to be compensated for footing the entire bill with our cars/gas/upkeep. 

If Uber/Travis thinks demographics are being discriminated against based on 'location' then they should stop putting the pick-up in the Ping. And, Uber/Travis even hinting at the idea that one area vs another would 'tip less' is racist...imho.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Phantom said:


> Thank you for mentioning the amenities. I was wondering about that. I could go to the dollar store a spend $10 on water, gum, nutrigrain bars and things like this, but is it worth it? And would I be making this type of service a norm in a situation where it is not the norm? Would the riders perceive this service as a way to be tipped consistently? I was told by a pax today that this service is the reason she prefers Lyft over Uber. *She also said her Lyft driver wore suit and opened her door.*


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DerBaron said:


> "spend more time where tips are likely to be highest - typically the wealthiest neighborhoods"
> 
> Such baloney... every tip I've ever gotten was from a working-class person like a waiter or bartender. Never, after picking up from a big ol fancy house or dropping in the wealthiest neighborhood, have I received a tip.


Uber is playing the _Race Card...._


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah the last thing we need is the chaos and complete societal break down that inevitability comes with tipping.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Try reading the article in the second link, everythingsuber.Uber's excuses are bull puckeye.


Yup.


> I was under the impression that Uber had agreed that it would stop telling people that tipping is not necessary.


 Why? That's not the language used on the proposed settlement which only says that Uber has agreed to stop implying that tips are included in the fare.


> Mrs. Liss-Riordan?


 Ms Riordin? Ms. Riordin is/was not negotiating a labor contract. She is an attorney suing to force Uber into a corner where the company must choose to either treat its labor force as employees (and compensate them as such) - or treat them as independent contractors (and stop implying to riders that Uber has control over how the ICs do business).

Just as Uber cannot tell an independent contractor how to do the job they are contracted to perform, under the law, no-one can force Uber to add an in-app tip-option to compensate an independent contractor - or tell Uber how it should run its own portion of the business. The MARKET will tell Uber that.

If riders and drivers keep complaining about the stupid inability to easily add a tip to a trip - and if riders and drivers would turn more to Lyft or other services that make tipping easy, then Uber would have no choice but to either follow-suit or lose market share over something easily addressed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber is playing the _Race Card...._


and badly...
I swear I get more tips from poor working people than from wealthy business people or entitled students from wealthy families.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

UBER is working completely opposite of what is considered good business practice. Happy drivers means happy customers, low driver turnover mean's better service. All pretty much common sense one would think.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

claimbuster said:


> UBER is working completely opposite of what is considered good business practice. Happy drivers means happy customers, low driver turnover mean's better service. All pretty much common sense one would think.


Unless you are a sociopath running a business 'by the numbers'.
And you have to keep in mind that as long as Uber continues to reduce fares and earnings, HIGH driver turnover is to Uber's advantage. It weeds out from the system drivers who become more and more disgruntled, as well as older cars with too many miles on them. Low turnover of labor is only beneficial to a company when the labor force gets more efficient at their job and produces more revenue for the company over time - and are happy with the company. Uber knows exactly what it is doing. We can only hope it comes back to haunt them in the long run.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> And the "Booking Fee" (formerly SRF) is random ... some pax pay $1.30 others pay $2.40 ... and I've seen as high as $3.80 fee (non-surge) ... no real pattern to figuring out why Uber charges some pax $1.30, others $2.40, etc.


Look at the average cost of insurance by city and you'll see a correlation between the BF/SRF in that city.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Look at the average cost of insurance by city and you'll see a correlation between the BF/SRF in that city.


Your theory makes sense; however, what doesn't make sense is that Uber is changing different BF/SRF to pax ... even virtually identical trips with pax the only difference was the day of the week.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Your theory makes sense; however, what doesn't make sense is that Uber is changing different BF/SRF to pax ... even virtually identical trips with pax the only difference was the day of the week.


?? I've never seen that in any market. The SRF/BF is what is listed on the portal site for that market.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> and badly...
> I swear I get more tips from poor working people than from wealthy business people or entitled students from wealthy families.


Rich people don't get rich by _giving their money away...._


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not the language used on the proposed settlement which only says that Uber has agreed to stop implying that tips are included in the fare.
> 
> no-one can force Uber to add an in-app tip-option


......which is why I qualified it with "I was under the impression". I have not seen the text, I was going only on what I had read and heard. Had I seen the text of the agreement and found something in it that stated that Uber had agreed to stop telling people not to tip, I would not have added a qualification.

My adding the attorney's name with a question mark was more rhetorical, than anything. If there is any language in the agreement that requires Uber to stop telling people not to tip, it would prove that Uber was negotiating in bad faith, as Uber had allegedly agreed to stop telling people not to tip and was allegedly continuing to do just that. If, indeed, Uber has negotiated in bad faith, something that it has done in the past (ask Mary Cheh about that one), then it would be up to the attorney to take Uber to task for that. As I have not seen the text of the agreement, I do not know what is in it. I know only what I have read and heard, and, that I have read and heard it.

I did not advocate forcing Uber to add an in-application tip option. I did state that Uber's excuses for not doing it had no value.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ......which is why I qualified it with "I was under the impression". I have not seen the text, I was going only on what I had read and heard. Had I seen the text of the agreement and found something in it that stated that Uber had agreed to stop telling people not to tip, I would not have added a qualification.
> 
> My adding the attorney's name with a question mark was more rhetorical, than anything. If there is any language in the agreement that requires Uber to stop telling people not to tip, it would prove that Uber was negotiating in bad faith, as Uber had allegedly agreed to stop telling people not to tip and was allegedly continuing to do just that. If, indeed, Uber has negotiated in bad faith, something that it has done in the past (ask Mary Cheh about that one), then it would be up to the attorney to take Uber to task for that. As I have not seen the text of the agreement, I do not know what is in it. I know only what I have read and heard, and, that I have read and heard it.
> 
> I did not advocate forcing Uber to add an in-application tip option. I did state that Uber's excuses for not doing it had no value.


Uber has never told people not to tip. They have always told people 'tips/tipping are not necessary'. What they have also always done - until now - is imply that that tips were included in the fare... and that is what they have agreed to no longer do by making it clear that tips are not included in the fare (even if they still add: "tips are not necessary"). It's not 'bad faith' - it's bad business!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Rich people don't get rich by _giving their money away...._


hehe... yeah, yeah - cliche. 
Rich people also don't get poor by tipping.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... yeah, yeah - cliche.
> Rich people also don't get poor by tipping.


That cliche' not mine....just sayin' it's how they think.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber has never told people not to tip. They have always told people 'tips/tipping are not necessary'.


That is tantamount to telling people not to tip. The bottom line is the same: Uber users do not tip; Uber drivers do not receive tips. This is because the Uber users take "tipping not necessary" as "do not tip".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is tantamount to telling people not to tip. The bottom line is the same: Uber users do not tip; Uber drivers do not receive tips. This is because the Uber users take "tipping not necessary" as "do not tip".


Yup - and there's nothing illegal about that - which is why it's not addressed in the legal settlement or the court proceedings. No one can use the law to force Uber to add a tip option in the app - that can only happen by 'popular demand'. You can't force Hershey's to offer Strawberry Milk just because Nestle already does. (example pulled from thin air - I have no idea if Hershey's does or doesn't sell strawberry milk)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No one can use the law to force Uber to add a tip option in the app - that can only happen by 'popular demand'.
> 
> You can't force Hershey's to offer Strawberry Milk just because Nestle already does. (example pulled from thin air - I have no idea if Hershey's does or doesn't sell strawberry milk)


I can not recall stating that Uber agreed to add a tip option within the application as part of the settlement. Uber could agree to do that as part of the settlement, at which point the plaintiffs could hold Uber to that. As I am not aware, have not heard and have not read that Uber agreed to that, I do not expect that it will do so. It is difficult enough to hold Uber to what it does state, never mind what it does not.

It has put out reasons why it will not add a tip option, said reasons are bologna-----never mind, I take that back. If they were bologna, I could buy a roll and a packet of mustard and have lunch (I would have to find an apple and a cup of coffee, as well, but at least the bologna would be a start). The reasons that Uber has given for not adding a tip option have little value. They might hold water, but _*they don't make no steam*_.

I do not know if Hershey's sells strawberry milk powder or strawberry milk, either. If someone sued Milton Hershey over who knows what, and, as part of the settlement, Ol' Miltie agreed to start selling strawberry milk, whoever sued him could hold him to that, if he failed to do it within whatever time frame to which he had agreed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can not recall stating that Uber agreed to add a tip option within the application as part of the settlement. Uber could agree to do that as part of the settlement, at which point the plaintiffs could hold Uber to that. As I am not aware, have not heard and have not read that Uber agreed to that, I do not expect that it will do so. It is difficult enough to hold Uber to what it does state, never mind what it does not.
> 
> It has put out reasons why it will not add a tip option, said reasons are bologna-----never mind, I take that back. If they were bologna, I could buy a roll and a packet of mustard and have lunch (I would have to find an apple and a cup of coffee, as well, but at least the bologna would be a start). The reasons that Uber has given for not adding a tip option have little value. They might hold water, but _*they don't make no steam*_.
> 
> I do not know if Hershey's sells strawberry milk powder or strawberry milk, either. If someone sued Milton Hershey over who knows what, and, as part of the settlement, Ol' Miltie agreed to start selling strawberry milk, whoever sued him could hold him to that, if he failed to do it within whatever time frame to which he had agreed.


Why all the 'but's, and 'if's? It isn't a hypothetical - it's an agreement is in writing. And Uber has stated that as part of the agreement that if Judge Chen refuses to vacate his earlier ruling (on certification of the 'class'... and whatever else), that Uber will consider the agreement in its entirety "null and void". What do you think the chances of that happening are?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have not seen the text of the agreement.

The chances of Judge Chen's vacating the rulings or the chances of Uber's considering the agreement null and void?


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Lyft's tipping system is cool. $1, $2 or $5 or other. Though also be sweet if they could add suggested 20% fare tip option.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have not seen the text of the agreement.


 Well that's not like you - read the agreement before go on any more about 'bad faith'!


> The chances of Judge Chen's vacating the rulings or the chances of Uber's considering the agreement null and void?


hehe... both, I suppose - but I was referring to Chen vacating his ruling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well that's not like you - read the agreement before go on any more about 'bad faith'!
> 
> hehe... both, I suppose - but I was referring to Chen vacating his ruling.


I have stated repeatedly that I have not seen the text of the agreement and that I was going only on what people had stated about it. I was not aware that the text of it was available anywhere.

From what I have read about Chen, as little as that is, it could go either way. From what I know about judges in general, and, I do have quite a bit of experience with them, he will do whatever it takes to get this case over and done. He will not, however, be bullied by one side or the other. If he thinks that Uber is trying to push him around or if he thinks that Uber is too big for its proverbial breeches, he not only could refuse to vacate the ruling, but could enjoin Uber from considering the agreement null and void at the same time. Uber has proved quite full of itself, but one thing that you do not want, if you are party to a court case, is a judge who is pee-yo-ed at you. If that happens, you might as well approach the bench bent over and posterior first.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have stated repeatedly that I have not seen the text of the agreement and that I was going only on what people had stated about it. I was not aware that the text of it was available anywhere.
> 
> From what I have read about Chen, as little as that is, it could go either way. From what I know about judges in general, and, I do have quite a bit of experience with them, he will do whatever it takes to get this case over and done. He will not, however, be bullied by one side or the other. If he thinks that Uber is trying to push him around or if he thinks that Uber is too big for its proverbial breeches, he not only could refuse to vacate the ruling, but could enjoin Uber from considering the agreement null and void at the same time. Uber has proved quite full of itself, but one thing that you do not want, if you are party to a court case, is a judge who is pee-yo-ed at you. If that happens, you might as well approach the bench bent over and posterior first.


Here's the 100+ page 'settlement agreement' that has been submitted to the court (thank you chi1cabby)
*http://tinyurl.com/jyped2p*
Fascinating reading - if you can get through it all - ZZZzzzzz

And if you don't have the time, energy or desire to read the whole, thing, the 'introduction' provides the reasoning for the settlement agreement:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...drivers-do-about-it.76171/page-2#post-1090123


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can not recall stating that Uber agreed to add a tip option within the application as part of the settlement. Uber could agree to do that as part of the settlement, at which point the plaintiffs could hold Uber to that. As I am not aware, have not heard and have not read that Uber agreed to that, I do not expect that it will do so. It is difficult enough to hold Uber to what it does state, never mind what it does not.
> 
> It has put out reasons why it will not add a tip option, said reasons are bologna-----never mind, I take that back. If they were bologna, I could buy a roll and a packet of mustard and have lunch (I would have to find an apple and a cup of coffee, as well, but at least the bologna would be a start). The reasons that Uber has given for not adding a tip option have little value. They might hold water, but _*they don't make no steam*_.
> 
> I do not know if Hershey's sells strawberry milk powder or strawberry milk, either. If someone sued Milton Hershey over who knows what, and, as part of the settlement, Ol' Miltie agreed to start selling strawberry milk, whoever sued him could hold him to that, if he failed to do it within whatever time frame to which he had agreed.


 I think Webesters dictionary should add another meaning to to the word amibiguity: ubering... I wonder if Oscar Meyer would invest in uber?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think Webesters dictionary should add another meaning to to the word amibiguity: ubering... I wonder if Oscar Meyer would invest in uber?


it's already in Webster's: Uberspeak


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uber-says-tip-button-cause-180623307.html
> 
> Tipping won't be coming to the Uber app any time soon.
> 
> ...


So.... let's break this statement down...

Uber says it is better for "riders and drivers to know for sure what they would pay or earn on each trip - without the uncertainty of tipping."

In other words, it would be better for me as a driver to KNOW FOR SURE that I am going to get $5 for that ride then to suffer the extreme and painful mental anguish of NOT KNOWING whether I will get $5, $7, or possibly $10 for that same ride. Hmmmm, THANK YOU UBER for keeping my mind at peace. I guess I can toss my meds out the window now, no more stress, happy happy joy joy, life is good, Mother Uber is looking out for me.


----------

